# Sand from Lafarge' s Aggregate



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

Has anyone had experience ordering sand from Larfarge's Aggregate? I'm setting up a couple of 80 gallons in the next little while and I'm looking for some bulk sand, preferably black. 

If Lafarge isn't viable, where is the best place to get cheap black sand? Some sites recommended Black Diamond blasting sand, which is a coal slag, but they don't seem to sell it in Canada.

I love the look of tahitian moon sand, and that's the look I'm aiming for, only without the heavy price tag. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Go ask for a sample , put it in a bucket and let sit overnight them test the ph. 
I got some cheap sand from a wholesaler and it floated up in a bunch of balls.so done suggested it was lava sand hence porous.
All I know..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

Hey, great to hear from you, April, and thanks for the reply. I'll look around and see if there is a cheaper alternative to tahitian moon sand. It's too bad they don't carry Black Diamond blasting sand here in Canada. It looks beautiful and it's only $7.99 US for a 50 pound bag. There are some youtube vids up thst show off this sand in various setups. Good stuff.

Thre are also some cheap alternatives like playsand and pool filter sand, but they aren't black.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well if you find it in Bellingham or Washington, you would save enough to make it worth your while to drive down and pick up a couple of bags.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

How is crossing the border with it? 
I know a member did that group order before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, if you stay overnight, you get to bring over $200, 2 nights and its up to $800 duty/tax-free.

If its just a quick trip, if its under $30, they usually just let you pass. If you bring enough for personal use, then its usually not a problem. Its mainly when the value is high and the volume is "commercial" that they have a real issue at the border. One or two bags should be passed through if its only $16USD total value. Even if you have to pay duty, it would only be a few bucks, I would imagine. Of course, this is all just conjecture and based on my past trips down. I take NO RESPONSIBILITY for what happens at the border :bigsmile: 

Also make sure you pick up the right grade/size and its fish/plant safe chemically. I would imagine there are a number of different types of BD blasting sand so do your research on what works for your set up, who sells it in Washington, etc. and post your results afterwards so the rest of us know if this is a viable alternative. I also love the black sand look.

Anthony


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I was more wondering about the sand being considered dirt. which is not allowed. always best to check if its allowed. should..as its just silicate sand.


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Well, if you stay overnight, you get to bring over $200, 2 nights and its up to $800 duty/tax-free.
> 
> If its just a quick trip, if its under $30, they usually just let you pass. If you bring enough for personal use, then its usually not a problem. Its mainly when the value is high and the volume is "commercial" that they have a real issue at the border. One or two bags should be passed through if its only $16USD total value. Even if you have to pay duty, it would only be a few bucks, I would imagine. Of course, this is all just conjecture and based on my past trips down. I take NO RESPONSIBILITY for what happens at the border :bigsmile:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, SeaHorse_Fanatic! I don't have a passport currently, so I'll have to put a trip the the USA on the backburner for now. I had no idea getting cheap black sand would be such an ordeal. I may have to compromise and just get the pool filter sand or some such...not the colour I want, but the price is right.


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

April said:


> I was more wondering about the sand being considered dirt. which is not allowed. always best to check if its allowed. should..as its just silicate sand.


Thanks April for the heads up about checking to see if the sand is allowed. I wouldn't want to get shot while making a run for the border with 4 sacks of sand strapped to my back.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Rometiklan said:


> Thanks April for the heads up about checking to see if the sand is allowed. I wouldn't want to get shot while making a run for the border with 4 sacks of sand strapped to my back.


I'd pay to see that. JK :bigsmile:


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I'd pay to see that. JK :bigsmile:


Unfortunately, so would my wife.


----------

